# Salad dressings



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

I'm looking for salad dressing recipies that can be used on a bland diet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

dusky,Welcome to the board.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

